# Pse chaos



## beastyjames23 (Sep 10, 2011)

Does anyone have a so or daughter who has shot the pse chaos?
Whats the draw lengh and draw weight. I know its on their website but its not very informative


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

My son shot one for about a year before moving into a vendetta xs. If I remember right, the longest DL which is 28in starts at the letter A and it goes down to 18 in which should be around letter J.. Hope this helps.


----------



## beastyjames23 (Sep 10, 2011)

How old is your son?


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

He is now 12 will be 13 in Dec.


----------



## brian923 (Oct 11, 2009)

Just picked up a pink chaos for my wife. She loves it! She is very accurate with it. It has a very forgiving and smooth draw with a decent wall. Best of all is that its a bow that will grow with the shooter and can be adjusted by the shooter. I think the bow is very nice. I may just be looking toward pse in the future for my next bow. Though, its gonna be a while  hope thos helped. Brian.


----------



## wierdobow (Mar 13, 2009)

My son shoots the chaos fc, it's a really great bow. I think it is 16-27 in draw adjustment, he has the 40 # limbs, there are two draw settings on this bow, 
a grow with you setting, and a fixed peak weight setting. We were able to get the draw weight down to about 25# with a 21" draw length. The boy is about to turn Ten in a week or so.


----------



## wierdobow (Mar 13, 2009)

You can also just call PSE, there was hardly any info on the Chaos F/C when it first came out, but when I called they had a ton of information 
on the bow, and could answer all my questions. Great customer service.


----------



## pugmommie (Aug 28, 2011)

I have the chaos fc. Very nice bow. I got the bow only and added my own accessories and I really like it.


----------



## beastyjames23 (Sep 10, 2011)

so if i get the 40# pound version, i cant adjust it at all. It stays at 40#


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

If 40# max is what the limbs say, thats all it will go to. You can buy diff limbs if you want heavier DW down the road.


----------



## pugmommie (Aug 28, 2011)

beastyjames23 said:


> so if i get the 40# pound version, i cant adjust it at all. It stays at 40#


Your can go lower with it.


----------



## Jester1023 (Dec 16, 2010)

beastyjames23 said:


> so if i get the 40# pound version, i cant adjust it at all. It stays at 40#


No. The pound rating on the limbs is for maximum draw weight with the limb adjustment screws bottomed out. The Chaos will adjust down from there by turning the adjustment screws counterclockwise (a maximum of 6 full turns...a full turn=360 degrees.) The normal range on these bows is 10 pounds of weight adjustment. So if you have a 40# max, it will go down to 30#. The Chaos also has ten inches of draw lenth adjustment. Starting with the "A" mark (longest) and working down the alphabet in half inch increments. I'm pretty sure the Chaos is 28" to 18". If not, it's 27" to 17". I bought one for my nephew and it is one great bow...it's like an XForce for the little guy. I originally bought the 40 pounder, but had to have 29 pound limbs installed...he was just too small to get 30 pounds back. Hopefully, by next season, he'll be able to get back 35 pounds for deer season. Is your son tall or going to be tall?


----------

